# NYC Police Shooting statistics



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

I thought some might find the following article, analyzing statistics about the NY city police and all the shots they've fired over the last 10 yrs. I excerpted a few stats I found of interest, but there are more stats in the article for those interested.



> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/08/nyregion/08nypd.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
> 
> 11 Years of Police Gunfire, in Painstaking Detail
> By AL BAKER
> ...


there's also a sidebar graphic: 
http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2008/05/08/nyregion/08nypdgraphic.ready.html









also there's a link to the NYC civil liberties union web site with an article. (http://www.nyclu.org/node/1756) That article has a sidebar that has the complete "The NYPD's 200X Firearms Discharge Report (PDF)" for each year, if anyone wants to get into the nitty gritty.

--sgl


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

SO does that mean there is less crime requiring guns or the police are not going after criminals that use guns?


----------

